
Stay in the Game - ankitnair06
https://www.albertbridgecapital.com/drew-views/2019/6/17/stay-in-the-game
======
masonic
I love rescue stories.

Here is a favorite of mine (brief):

[https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/1604951280.html](https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/1604951280.html)

